

The Eudyptula Challenge: Learn how to contribute to the Linux kernel - nullflow
http://eudyptula-challenge.org/

======
bmn_
Since the page is not dated, I wanted to find out whether the challenge has
just been released currently or not.

Inspecting HTTP headers gives a hint: Last-Modified: Sat, 22 Mar 2014 04:33:36
GMT

------
darkFunction
I think it's a great idea. I would rather a set of tutorials though. I don't
want to email and waste somebody's time if I'm not able to commit to anything.

~~~
kristoffer
You're only wasting cpu cycles ... you're emailing a bot.

~~~
darkFunction
I see. In that case, why not just put the exercises online?

~~~
farresito
To get used to the kernel way of sending patches: email.

------
pronoiac
I tried this back in April:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7616270)

I liked the Matasano Crypto Challenges, but this was less informative. It's a
list of tasks, not a tutorial. There weren't pointers to resources, either.

There were 20 tasks then, btw.

------
agentultra
I'm running through these at the moment. Some challenges have really heavy
queues (ie: Challenge 3 has an expected response time of 1 month at the
moment. ~8000 challengers are participating out of an expected < 1000).

It's an interesting format.

~~~
rkachowski
I agree - I really like it and I'm learning a lot. However, i'm losing
motivation due to the lengthy queue.

Task 6 currently has a two month wait. Given that you may have to submit
multiple times to get feedback and fix mistakes, you're talking a significant
part of a year to get a single task done.

I understand there's a massively unexpected surge of users, but I'd happily
donate to help improve infrastructure (if donations were ever available)

